# Starters : Is Yours Good, or Bad ?



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have three units here,that were having trouble turning the engine over.
The first,was on a Kohler k 341,and didn't seem to have the torque it was supposed to. I replaced it,and made sure everything was clean/tight,and it works great,now.
The other 2 were on a Briggs opposed twin,and an 11 hp flathead single.
Each one acted the same,so I got curious,and pulled them down,for a look.
The Kohler starter had cracks on the magnets. I found ,after talking to the owner,that it had stuck,at one time, so he used the old trick of "tapping " it. He said it got worse,after that.
The Briggs twin would roll quickly,for 30 seconds,then act like the battery was dead.
I knew the battery was good,so, I pulled the starter down. It had a burned section,in the windings,and the stud ,for the battery cable was melted/twisted,in the brush plate. 
The owner stated that,he had tried to jump the tractor,and it took "forever" to get it started,after continuously rolling it over. Again,it was replaced,and it works fine.
The single cylinder,simply clicked,and started smoking. It,too,was replaced,and works fine,now.
After pulling it apart,I saw that the bushings were worn out,and the armature had grounded itself,and shorted. The owner said it had to roll a long time ,to start the engine.
In each case, the engine was tuned/repaired,and the starters replaced.
So this makes me wonder.....how many owners,when it doesn't start,use the "old tricks" of A: tapping the starter
B: using a larger battery to jump it,and rolling it till it starts
C: Rolling it over,time after time,with out checking the cause of the no-start


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree I saw someone use 24 volts to boost 12 volts and wondered why it smoked!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Many people don't realize how "fragile" starters are. 
They can be damaged,just by dropping them,overheating,etc.,and the Chinese-made ones are worse .
The starter/generators,as used on some Wiconsin/cast-iron Briggs engines can do the same,as well.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I've had GT's for 40 yrs and starter issues have been rare.

My old Bolens 1257, had to replace the brushes a time or two. On the JD 318 the starter shaft was slightly bent and once in a blue moon starter and ring gear teeth would bind up. My current Cub, had to replace the solenoid a yr ago.

Overall I'd say Starters have not been an issue for me.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Usually if i have starter issues i first spray down inside with carb cleaner, then use a bit of PB blaster on the bushing ends, if that doesnt work i crack the starter open ( if its the kind you can hold the brushes back) - generally clean the magnets, bushings, lightly sand and polish the winding end where brushes ride, lightly clean the brushes, dab of never seize on bushings and reassemble it .

Trick i found to holding brushes back is use 4 pieces of plain bailing wire bent in an "L" - they hold the magnets back while sliding the endcap back on. I dont have any issues after the cleaning.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's the difference between us,and most users,though. We've been around these things long enough to know about things like this. 
The average owner/user,usually doesn't even read their owner's manual,or worry about normal upkeep. They stick the unit in the garage,or throw a tarp over it,during the winter,without worrying about fuel going stale/batteries being weak,or cables corroded,and when they need it,if it doesn't start,they just crank it ,until the battery dies,or jump it with too large a jumper,and damage the starter.
Considering the average starter is at least $50, I'd rather take the time to store it/maintain it ,properly.
I've only replaced the starter, on my own machines, a couple of times,and that was usually due to the fact that the PO had damaged it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jhngardner367: "Considering the average starter is at least $50, I'd rather take the time to store it/maintain it ,properly.
I've only replaced the starter, on my own machines, a couple of times,and that was usually due to the fact that the PO had damaged it. "

I bot a MTD a few years back for $50 - sat outside so long there were weeds growing out of the seat, and the starter was in pieces in a plastic shopping bag - was allright because it had a 18HP twin opposed briggs on it that ran and i had a 'few' spare starters lying around - only bad thing was the hood flew off while driving down the street - he neglected to tell me it wasnt attached.....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL!! Been there,done that !
I once lost an entire tractor off my trailer,when the straps broke ! Fortunately it was going to the scrapyard,and not a customer's !


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Just had a snowblower in the shop with a burnt up starter. The wires were burnt off the commutator and it was all blue where the brushes ran. Found out the blower had been hard to start for a while last year and he had to spin it over for a long time to get it going. Most folks don't realize that the starters are only designed to run for 15-20 seconds at a time at most. I usually won't run them for more than 5-10 seconds at a time before letting them cool for 30-40 seconds. That doesn't sound like a lot of time to crank, but time it out once. The starter motors get massively overloaded when they are spinning, but they usually only spin for a few seconds before the engine starts so it normally isn't an issue. The same goes for cars and bigger tractors too.

Think of it this way. When you crank over an average riding mower, you are putting close to 300 amps through the battery cables, starter solenoid and starter. You weld 1/4" thick steel at about 75-100 amps. On cars, you can be pushing closer to 1000 amps through that same system. Don't crank for extended periods unless you want to destroy your starter, solenoid, or battery. I've seen battery terminals melt off from the current being drawn.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen some bad ones ,here,too. 
Most people think that if it doesn't start well,massive doses of amperage will cure it,when all it would need is a tune up !
By the way,CB,have you used either of the starters I sent you ? Those are supposed to be thermally-protected.


----------

